# JDRF Salisbury Type 1 Discovery Day 21 March 2015



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2015)

Location: Sarum Academy, Westwood Road, Salisbury SP2 9HS

Date: Saturday 21 March 2015

Time: Check-in from 9.30am, presentations start at 10am and the event closes at 12.30pm

Join us to hear about Dr Sarah Richardson’s fascinating research. Sarah is working towards developing a clearer understanding of the processes by which beta cells are targeted and destroyed and, in particular, the links between enteroviruses – a family of viruses that can cause a number of different illnesses – and type 1 diabetes.

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/salisbury-type-1-discovery-day


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope it goes well.  Get there !


----------

